# Doggie shoes for jogging with the bike?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been gently jogging Dante for a little while now, and today was wicked hot but he's in great condition and loves jogging (and it's his birthday so I wanted to let him get his birthday romp in!), so I took him out when I took my son in his bike trailer for a little ride. He seemed fine on the street in the neighborhood, but when I got back in the driveway I noticed he was lifting his paws up on the blacktop as though it was burning his paws.

Should I be thinking about doggie shoes for him?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

definately,,the blacktop gets really hot, (try walking barefoot), I normally don't walk on blacktop when it's this hot, I stick to grass


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

any recommendations?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd just look in any of the online catalogs, kv vet, foster and smith, pet edge,,maybe even try the leerburg site..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have no experience with dog boots, but the Ruffwear ones get consistently high ratings. I love the quality of their other products, so if I ever did need some, that's what I'd probably get. The Grip Trex are the ones for warm weather. They're pricey at full retail, like the backpacks, but you can usually find Ruffwear stuff discounted online if you're willing to spend some time searching.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark hates the boots and so I just bike either early in the morning or later in the evening... sorry no help.

I would suggest Ruffwear though, their products are great quality and I can imagine the boots would be the same.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark hates the boots and so I just bike either early in the morning or later in the evening... sorry no help.
> 
> I would suggest Ruffwear though, their products are great quality and I can imagine the boots would be the same.


We do the same thing - bike earlier in the morning when gets really hot.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I got Chance doggie booties at PetCo. Heavy duty, not the plastic balloon ones, but heavy duty cloth. The large size cost around $30 or so, but they are great. They are soft inside and have a velcro strap on the outside. Highly recommend them. Waterproof as well and washable. They are called PawProtectors, come in a package of four.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have these boots, Watson's Pet Company mostly for snow, but I tried them on Kiya for the street and it seemed she was making more of an effort to pick up her legs. Then the drag from her back paw seemed really loud. So I also take them out early am and she goes a shorter distance now. I need to put something on her nail it's starting to get pretty worn down.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have no experience with dog boots, but the Ruffwear ones get consistently high ratings. I love the quality of their other products, so if I ever did need some, that's what I'd probably get. The Grip Trex are the ones for warm weather. They're pricey at full retail, like the backpacks, but you can usually find Ruffwear stuff discounted online if you're willing to spend some time searching.


I also recommend the Ruff Wear Grip Trex boots with the Vibram sole as they are great for hiking or in the snow.

Backcountry K-9 usually has them for a good price. I would suggest seeing if a retail store nearby has them and try them on first. The velcro strap might irritate your dog's paws if he/she has dewclaws.

Ruff Wear Bark'n Boots Grip Trex Dog Boots - Free Shipping! : Backcountry K-9


----------

